# Ho track



## johnv6 (Nov 20, 2008)

what track is better to use on a lay out 83 or 100?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It really depends on what you're after. C83 has a more scale appearance, C100 is able to handle all brands and ages of equipment. There is a prototype for rail that large, the Pennsylvania RR used a similar sized rail near Scranton, PA in the '50s. C100 is also cheaper, I use it---especially brass---because it is free in some circles. Once installed, weathered and ballasted, it's actually quite nice...


----------



## johnv6 (Nov 20, 2008)

I did not know that only certin trains can only run on 83 track. 
Thanks 
I like your blog page


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Appreciate the kind words about my blog...

Whether a piece will run on C83 track goes with age and brand. A lot of early HO pieces and most European HO has very deep flanges we old timers affectionately refer to as "pizza cutters". You can see them on early Rivarossi like the "Big Boy" above or this Y6b Mallet from the 70s...










or these Lima and Joeuff items...



















Most of the later offerings can handle C83, even the toy-like ones. Hope that helps.


----------



## johnv6 (Nov 20, 2008)

those are some awesom pictures. The Ho guage is new to me I have currently a O-guage layout, but it seems the ho is more realistic. the layout I plan on build is about 170"x96". How big is your layout? and how long heve you been doing this? 
Thaks
John


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you, I've been doing this hobby for about 35 years, since the shop teacher started a club when I was in junior high. I had been interested long before that, being surrounded by layouts all my life that relatives and family friends owned. I have a 40" x 54" N scale layout and a Christmas layout in HO that serves as my test bed, both housed in and on a bookshelf/cabinet that I built...










I also have an 18" x 48" HO scale mini layout in HO that I pose my models on...










I'm slowly scenicking it...


----------

